# Bakhuis staying small?



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Now this might seem like a strange question (Bakhuis are among the smaller tinctorius morphs), but shouldn't my D. tinctorius "Bakhuis" be getting a bit bigger than they are? My friend's bakhuis pair are 4.63 cm (male) and 4.69 cm (female), and they are about 15 months old. My unsexed bakhuis are 3.68 and 3.76 cm long and 11 months old. If they are so similar in age, why are they so different in size? 

Details:

My bakhuis came from Port Credit Pet Centre; his from "The Reptile Store" in Hamilton.

My bakhuis are in a 10-gallon, his in a 15-gallon.

His bakhuis are a breeding pair, mine appear to be two males.

Can someone tell me why mine are staying so small?


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

My adult Bakhuis are about the same size as Auratus, maybe 4 cm.

Sort of the point for a tinc that is considered dwarf.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

If your frogs are eating well and have good weight, I wouldn't worry too much abouut size. Like other D. tinctorius, Bakhuis can take up to 2 years to get to "full" size. That said, they are the smallest of the morphs that I currently keep.

Good luck with them, Richard.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Bahkuis do stay small. They are easily half the size of some of my other tinc pairs.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Bahkuis do stay small. They are easily half the size of some of my other tinc pairs.


Yes, I know bakhuis stay quite small for tincs. The good news is, mine eat well and have fat bellies, so hopefully they'll be okay. I'm looking into getting a female for them.


----------

